# Pre-E/Prodiamine WDG65



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Any tips on applying the stuff? Will be my first application of Prodiamine and my first time using my Chapin backpack sprayer (other than my test spray w/just water). Anything that you experienced pros would say, "If only I"d known _____ before the first time I applied pre-e w/a backpack sprayer."

Tracker dye or no?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Prodiamine is pretty forgiving if you happen to over apply it in certain areas. I would recommend using the tracker dye until you feel comfortable with your application skills . It will help you refine your skills, just be sure to wear something you don't mind getting blue all over either.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For dissolving wettable granules, I like to use a mixing arm and hot water.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> For dissolving wettable granules, I like to use a mixing arm and hot water.


You mean just picking up and shaking the backpack won't work :?

:lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > For dissolving wettable granules, I like to use a mixing arm and hot water.
> ...


It does, but the paint mixer makes me sweat less.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


+1, but I still shake the pack every couple passes just to make sure.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Just put mine down today for the first time, it dissolved really fast in the tank (just mixed mine in the backpack tank). Didn't calibrate first (I know I should have but didn't have time) but feel like I applied it pretty good for my first time. I'll calibrate later and before my spring app.


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Just put mine down today for the first time, it dissolved really fast in the tank (just mixed mine in the backpack tank). Didn't calibrate first (I know I should have but didn't have time) but feel like I applied it pretty good for my first time. I'll calibrate later and before my spring app.


This reminds me of one of the sayings that was burned into my mind growing up.

*"If you don't have time to do it right, then you'd better have time to do it again."*


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

HoosierHound said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Just put mine down today for the first time, it dissolved really fast in the tank (just mixed mine in the backpack tank). Didn't calibrate first (I know I should have but didn't have time) but feel like I applied it pretty good for my first time. I'll calibrate later and before my spring app.
> ...


Probably right haha


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I just applied mine as well! My backpack sprayer does right at 1k sqft for a gallon of water (slightly over by maybe 50sqft). My lawn is right at 5500sqft. Since my backpack sprayer is 4gallons, I put a little over 4g of water with 1.6oz of product and then again 2.5 gallons or so with .70 oz of prodiamine. I mixed the product in a solo cup really well, then dumped it into the container, washed the solo cup out and shook the backpack sprayer. I then put in about 2oz of blue marker. Seemed to work without any major issues. Hopefully, I did it correctly!

Nothing I would say was particularly difficult. The only problem that I had was that the blue marker was just a bitch. It just gets everywhere where you don't really want it to be and I was particularly careful with it too! I'm going to be applying one of my last rounds of N tomorrow and will water it in at night.


----------



## bwatso01 (May 4, 2017)

Guys....for those of you who use the blue tracker dye in your mixes when spraying your yards....I finally found a cleaner to get the stuff off your hands/fingers if you get some on you and are not wearing gloves(recommended).
I got this stuff at the Dollar Tree for yep...$1 and it cleans my hands and nozzles/handles up and they become blue dye free right before your eyes... Give it a try and let me know if it works for you like it did for me.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

bwatso01 said:


> Guys....for those of you who use the blue tracker dye in your mixes when spraying your yards....I finally found a cleaner to get the stuff off your hands/fingers if you get some on you and are not wearing gloves(recommended).
> I got this stuff at the Dollar Tree for yep...$1 and it cleans my hands and nozzles/handles up and they become blue dye free right before your eyes... Give it a try and let me know if it works for you like it did for me.


I've found that most citric acid based cleaners work fantastically at cleaning off anything you need to clean it with. If you've been to the Cracker Barrel, and had anything that might have been cooked on a flat grill (like at a Waffle House), then those are cleaned with fresh-squeezed lemons, water, and a scraper. I had one cleaner that came in a little tub, like Fast Orange or Go Jo, that would actually take ink off of magazine pages. Pretty amazing stuff. I'll pick some up next time I go to Dollar Tree. I don't know why I don't have any around the house. I guess it's because I love the cherry scented GoJo.


----------

